# Tipping on doordash



## iamnightmare73 (May 2, 2017)

Hi!
Has anyone ever gotten a penny for a tip?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yup


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I mainly do DD because of the tipping. In my experience it far exceeds GH or PM. Pretty much everyone tips at least something. How many orders have you done?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I mainly do DD because of the tipping. In my experience it far exceeds GH or PM. Pretty much everyone tips at least something. How many orders have you done?


I think he means a $0.01 tip.

I don't see where I can see individual tips on DD, having just started doing it this weekend and with only 11 deliveries under my belt. I'm pretty happy with the tip rate.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I think he means a $0.01 tip.
> 
> I don't see where I can see individual tips on DD, having just started doing it this weekend and with only 11 deliveries under my belt. I'm pretty happy with the tip rate.


There is no way to see individual tips as far as I know. The tip rate on DD is def the best for me as well and it's not even close. You are basically paid like waiter. I just tried Grubhub for the past 2 weeks and the pay was significantly less than DD


----------



## iamnightmare73 (May 2, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I think he means a $0.01 tip.
> 
> I don't see where I can see individual tips on DD, having just started doing it this weekend and with only 11 deliveries under my belt. I'm pretty happy with the tip rate.


Yes, PrestonT, that's exactly what I meant. I've only done 15 deliveries. Usually, I just log on and hit "dash now" and set an end time. 30 minutes at a time to an hour. That day, I only had one delivery and when my dash ended I looked at the payout. The payout said $6.01. So I looked at the breakdown and saw the person tipped me $0.01. I know it all adds up at the end of the day. I laughed when I saw it. Some people can be funny sometimes.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm sure they thought it was funny, too.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cheap bastards. I can understand not tipping on UE since they encourage no tipping. Not tipping on any other platform is just ridiculous. I rarely order food or go to dine in restaurants because I know I have to tip. If you can order food the. You can tip at least a dollar. That's cool you get $6.00 per order though. They dropped it to $5.50 in my area


----------



## iilee (Sep 5, 2016)

You know where they live. Throw a brick through their window.


----------



## Charles Bobdickson (Jul 22, 2017)

iilee said:


> You know where they live. Throw a brick through their window.


I ran across this comment while trying to decide how to tip my next DD delivery person. Now that I know who you are, I'm not tipping JACK SHIT.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Charles Bobdickson said:


> Well, I gave DD guy $1 tip. He was quite frustrated and proceeded to quiz me and be a &%[email protected]!* for a couple of minutes. I reached to my wallet to add a couple of bucks at one point, but I realized he was being a &%[email protected]!*, so I didn't give anything else.


What are/were your expectations of the delivery?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Charles Bobdickson said:


> Well, I gave DD guy $1 tip. He was quite frustrated and proceeded to quiz me and be a &%[email protected]!* for a couple of minutes. I reached to my wallet to add a couple of bucks at one point, but I realized he was being a &%[email protected]!*, so I didn't give anything else.
> 
> What I learned is that DD needs give customers the option to tip after the delivery instead of asking for it up front. Good luck with your window breaking. People like you are the reason that I use Lyft, not Uber. That delivery guy has you (and your upvoting friends) to thank for his shitty tip... Thanks for the excuse.
> 
> And I reported you for using the web site to advocate violence and vandalism against customers. Have a &%[email protected]!*ing nice day.


There is no call for any discussion except "enjoy" or explaining any issues that arose that affect the timing or quality of your food delivery. I'm glad you didn't come out with more tip money and I DO wish you could add on tip after


----------



## iilee (Sep 5, 2016)

Charles Bobdickson said:


> I ran across this comment while trying to decide how to tip my next DD delivery person. Now that I know who you are, I'm not tipping JACK SHIT.


Stop being a cheap bastard. 95% of drivers are professional and especially the ones on this site. Dont take things you see on the interwebs so seriously charlie, like i dont take you reporting me seriously  like seriously?

There are decent people out there that tip a solid 15% and even give great directions in the delivery note but i guess youre just not one of them, youre a scumbag. DD does a good job making it easy to tip fairly. If you want to tip $0 you must go out of your way a couple steps and even more steps to tip 1 cent. Can your arrogant self wrap your head around what it means to be tipped 1 cent? You tipping only $1 and thinking youre high and mighty is laughable and cheap as ****. You tip a server dont you? Maybe you dont idk. We are finding parking, picking up the order, driving to your location, and sometimes walking a mile to find your apt number in huge complexes.

And btw I drive for lyft with over a 4.9 rating. Ill see you around Charlie


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Charles Bobdickson said:


> I ran across this comment while trying to decide how to tip my next DD delivery person. Now that I know who you are, I'm not tipping JACK SHIT.


You know this guy wouldn't throw a brick through a window, it was a joke, right? If you're trolling, that's cool, but if not, you've just stepped into a virtual breakroom and heard (probably) a very good service employee blowing off steam. Relax, man.

And btw, I agree with tipping after service is provided, and invite you to do so, with cash. This way, DD doesn't cut the pay rate of good, deserving drivers because they got tipped, and you can wait to see your level of service before tipping. Just don't do a penny. That's plain hurtful.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Cheap bastards. I can understand not tipping on UE since they encourage no tipping. Not tipping on any other platform is just ridiculous. I rarely order food or go to dine in restaurants because I know I have to tip. If you can order food the. You can tip at least a dollar. That's cool you get $6.00 per order though. They dropped it to $5.50 in my area


$1 tip for a GH Delivery tonight... Had to drive 1/2 hour and drive around detours due to subdivision re surfacing.. That excludes the other 1/2 hour to grab food from Buffalo Wild Wings.. The nerve... I will def look at DD more.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> There is no way to see individual tips as far as I know. The tip rate on DD is def the best for me as well and it's not even close. You are basically paid like waiter. I just tried Grubhub for the past 2 weeks and the pay was significantly less than DD


If you email and hassle them they'll give you the breakdown. But the regular
CSRs don't even seem to know you only get a total.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Been in Dash for over an hour. $2.29 Steak and Shake order in West Chicagoland suburbs. No thanks.. Still waiting..

If I were in GH tonight I would be rolling in the dough. Seems to me DD is slow here in West Chicagoland burbs.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

No $12 per hour guarantee in DD if you're late starting the Dash???


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> No $12 per hour guarantee in DD if you're late starting the Dash???


No guarantee and no early scheduling the next week.


----------

